# Suggestions on Powerhead for rotary scissors?



## Bermuda424 (Aug 31, 2020)

Wanting to purchase the rotary scissors everyone keeps bragging about. Looking at the idech brand but not sure which power head to go with. I know some like the ego but I'm a gas powered person so looking at purchasing the echo pro attachment series since I could use the hedger attachment and the edger attachment. My question to you all... if I buy the combo package including the PAS225vp which includes the edger and string trimmer, can I remove the string trimmer from the shaft and install the idech rotary scissors?


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I was a gas guy but got the ego multi-head a week ago and I've seen the light  Also bought it because I wanted some rotary scissors too.

Significantly quieter, no pulling the starter cord, mixing gas, etc. Give it another look!


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

gooodawgs said:


> I was a gas guy but got the ego multi-head a week ago and I've seen the light  Also bought it because I wanted some rotary scissors too.
> 
> Significantly quieter, no pulling the starter cord, mixing gas, etc. Give it another look!


I purchased Toro brush trimmers, blower, Ego Carbon Shaft weed eater and have come to the same conclusion. I love it for the same reasons plus I feel it has more than enough power to get the job done.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Bermuda424 said:


> My question to you all... if I buy the combo package including the PAS225vp which includes the edger and string trimmer, can I remove the string trimmer from the shaft and install the idech rotary scissors?


Although I haven't done it myself, I understand that one can do that.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Bermuda424 said:


> Wanting to purchase the rotary scissors everyone keeps bragging about. Looking at the idech brand but not sure which power head to go with.


Check out this thread. Lots of good info

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27472


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I've used it on both a Kombi and Ego. It's on the Ego now. Just easier to throw on the battery and go. No battery issues at all. Just use it to maintain my 9K ft


----------



## Bermuda424 (Aug 31, 2020)

After suggestions above and further review I'm going to give the ego a try. Thanks guys


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Bermuda424 said:


> Wanting to purchase the rotary scissors everyone keeps bragging about. Looking at the idech brand but not sure which power head to go with. I know some like the ego but I'm a gas powered person so looking at purchasing the echo pro attachment series since I could use the hedger attachment and the edger attachment. My question to you all... if I buy the combo package including the PAS225vp which includes the edger and string trimmer, can I remove the string trimmer from the shaft and install the idech rotary scissors?


If you have already bought the Ego, congrats with the purchase.

However, the PAS-225 would have worked fine. Personally, I love gas and Echo products! I have had battery units and sold them off pretty quickly. It cracks me up when people discuss how much trouble it is to mix gas or find ethanol free gas. :roll:

Ego is made by Chervon which makes Kobalts 24v line of tools. It's funny how people frown upon those 24v tools, but damn do they love their Ego! :lol: For the record, I have the 24v leaf blower for the wife and it works really well.


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

gooodawgs said:


> I was a gas guy but got the ego multi-head a week ago and I've seen the light  Also bought it because I wanted some rotary scissors too.
> 
> Significantly quieter, no pulling the starter cord, mixing gas, etc. Give it another look!


same, going on a couple years now, 2 batteries, and a couple tools (not the mower). Dont think im going back to gas ever. BUT i disagree about it being quiet. That thing is still super loud in my ear especially while running the power scissors.


----------



## flipmcneil (May 25, 2021)

I'm using the Milwaukee M18 power head with the quik-lok system. No issues so far.


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

I've seen that ECHO has a version of power scissors. Anyone know where they can be purchased? 
I would like to get an ECHO brand 58v electric trimmer to mount the blade on.


----------

